# The Google Wallet Reactions Thread



## vanhoud (Jan 7, 2012)

Since I have used Google Wallet, 95% of the time I get a reaction from the cashier or people around me. Most are in total shock to see a phone pay for something. Post your experiences in this thread!

*Todays Google Wallet experience:*
Cashier: "Do you have a CVS card?"
Me: "No" - I then pull out my phone and pay
Cashier: "Whoa...that is the future"
Me: 
Cashier: "Is that an app you download?"
Me: "Yeah, but its only for a few phones"
Cashier: "Can I use it on my iPhone?"
Me: ....."Nope."
Cashier:


----------



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

That's awesome 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## xtcvapor (Sep 10, 2011)

Once I went into a CVS and paid using Google Wallet. I put the phone down on the pad and once the screen said "Sent" the cashier remarks, "That was dope" and continued about his business.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Japan and other parts of Asia have been doing NFC style payments via phone for the last 6-8 years. We're just finally catching up


----------



## Metallice (Jan 27, 2012)

"That's too complicated for me"

And

"Huh. How long could our terminals do that?"

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## XideXL (Dec 27, 2011)

Used mine for the first time today finally. Didn't get any reactions except my own delight lol. No sliding my card in and out of my wallet, no handing it back and forth with the cashier and waiting, just *beep* and "here's your receipt"! Sounds ridiculous but once you actually do it, it's pretty awesome


----------



## ceredics (Sep 13, 2011)

Metallice said:


> "That's too complicated for me"
> 
> And
> 
> ...


Or here's one I get almost every time, "so that's what that big thing on the top on the card swiper is used for"


----------



## gsxraddict (Jul 16, 2011)

vanhoud said:


> Since I have used Google Wallet, 95% of the time I get a reaction from the cashier or people around me. Most are in total shock to see a phone pay for something. Post your experiences in this thread!
> 
> *Todays Google Wallet experience:*
> Cashier: "Do you have a CVS card?"
> ...


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

Haha another thing iPhone can't do I love it.


----------



## dmmarck (Feb 28, 2012)

I was called a wizard at CVS.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk


----------



## skyskioc (Oct 13, 2011)

Used it at 7-11 and the Indian guy said what is that. I told him what it was and how it works he said that's amazing I said yes it's the future it's here. I then continued to take my bag of chips and my Slurpie and left

Sent from my bad ass Galaxy Nexus using Taptalk


----------



## rossguy (Dec 19, 2011)

Haha great thread. Have they ironed out the bug that some people were having that messed up Google wallet and the only fix was a new device? I have been waiting to install till that happened. Also, do you still get free money from Google when you first activate it?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## paedz718 (Feb 12, 2012)

used it 7-11 for a pack of gum w/ the free $10 prepaid card. guy wasnt even sure i really paid. then the receipt printed out, lol


----------



## paedz718 (Feb 12, 2012)

rossguy said:


> Haha great thread. Have they ironed out the bug that some people were having that messed up Google wallet and the only fix was a new device? I have been waiting to install till that happened. Also, do you still get free money from Google when you first activate it?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


yeah, they fixed it yesterday by confirming your account with a password. i have the CDMA nexus and installed wallet w/ an apk originally before rooting. got the free $10 from Google, bought a pack of gum, then unlocked/rooted, flashed a rom and wallet no longer would recognize my prepaid card. got back my $8.13 as of yesterday


----------



## jeremycase00 (Oct 31, 2011)

The guy at my local gas station argued with me saying I didn't pay, he kept saying you can't do that. Then the receipt printed out. He looked dead at me and told me I was going to jail because I ripped him off somehow. Had to explain it to him while customers waited in line. It was funny as hell.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWik


----------



## paedz718 (Feb 12, 2012)

jeremycase00 said:


> The guy at my local gas station argued with me saying I didn't pay, he kept saying you can't do that. Then the receipt printed out. He looked dead at me and told me I was going to jail because I ripped him off somehow. Had to explain it to him while customers waited in line. It was funny as hell.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWik


accused of possibly going to jail for using NFC.....classic GWallet users. they're all about causing trouble...lol


----------



## jeremycase00 (Oct 31, 2011)

paedz718 said:


> accused of possibly going to jail for using NFC.....classic


Yeah it was pretty embarrassing for the idiot behind the counter. I really wanted to tell him to go get a damn education

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## paedz718 (Feb 12, 2012)

jeremycase00 said:


> Yeah it was pretty embarrassing for the idiot behind the counter. I really wanted to tell him to go get a damn education
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


i guess they are very slow to accept the future of payment.


----------



## cantcurecancer (Jul 30, 2011)

Is the Gnex and Nexus S the only phones that can use Google Wallet at this point??


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

The first time I used it, it didn't work but probably because some fatass was crowding me at McDonald's and I could hardly reach the terminal.

Second time, it did work but the old lady manager tried to convince me that it hadn't worked and it's not possible...as my receipt was printing. Then I had to explain that I wasn't some mad scientist hacker stealing all there money and i just wanted a damn milkshake because I had a sore throat.

Third time, they didn't say a word.

Wish I had someone ask me if their iPhone could do it. I would just laugh my ass off and walk out. Silly iPhone users.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

This is mine:

Me: Ding.
SexyNexy: Sending...Sent. Ask the seller if this transaction was successfully processed. (Or something similar).
Me: Uh...did it work?
Cashier: Huh?
Me: One second.
SexyNexy: Sending....Sent. Ask the seller if this transaction was successfully processed.
Cashier:  What are you doing?
Me: Oh screw it. Here *hands cash/debit card*.

I've only had it work once.
=/


----------



## biglipps66 (Dec 28, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> This is mine:
> 
> Me: Ding.
> SexyNexy: Sending...Sent. Ask the seller if this transaction was successfully processed. (Or something similar).
> ...


I know this feeling after they keep f*cking with the damn app


----------



## zcam6224 (Feb 26, 2012)

I've got mine to work at a BP and mcdonalds. Except one mcdonalds. And for the life of me I couldn't figure out why. So I told the cashier (the one that watched me attempt it multiple times) why this was the only mcdonalds it doesn't work at. She then proceeded to tell me the pay wave thing is broken. So I then proceeded to creating an international incident. But does anyone know if the NFC works through an otterbox defender case?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## thejron (Mar 2, 2012)

Paying at vending machine I get a strange look from a chick and she said whoa how'd you do that. I told her I was CIA

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dschaffer13 (Jun 21, 2011)

How do I get Google wallet? Thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## vanhoud (Jan 7, 2012)

dschaffer13 said:


> How do I get Google wallet? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Here is a link to the apk

http://db.tt/ogMCLJqS

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## raider5oh (Sep 22, 2011)

TacoBueno: What are you doing?
Me: Paying
TacoBueno: You can't do that, You need a PrePay card
Me: Oh yea watch this! (Doesn't work)
TacoBueno: HAHA stupid white guy
Me: Let me try one more time...
TacoBueno: OK
Me: Payment Sent
TacoBueno: Here is you receipt..
Me: Who is stupid now (as I walk away)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gsxraddict (Jul 16, 2011)

Lol all these are so funny makes me wanna go use mine right now

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

Im taking this damn seidio battery out, putting my stock one in and going to buy a milkshake now!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cabutr (Feb 2, 2012)

Does this work through a cruzer lite case

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## vanhoud (Jan 7, 2012)

cantcurecancer said:


> Is the Gnex and Nexus S the only phones that can use Google Wallet at this point??


Yes I believe so....but the gnex is not officially supported
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mellen_hed (Aug 11, 2011)

cabutr said:


> Does this work through a cruzer lite case


Absolutely!
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

cabutr said:


> Does this work through a cruzer lite case
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


It should work through most cases. The only thing I can think of that would block it is a metallic case but that would be a bad idea for some bigger issues i.e. cellular radios. You should be good to go.


----------



## naturalstamina (Jan 12, 2012)

How are you guys installing the app?

It wont allow me through play store because i have verizon, says, "This item isnt available by your carrier"

I restored with Titanium backup i had from before the lockout, and says i must upgrade, when i try and upgrade it takes me to play store and i cant download.

any ideas?


----------



## fjhpsu (Feb 22, 2012)

Is there anyway to.properly close Google Wallet? If I open it up it stays running (and eating battery) until I force close through.

This is even after I lock it and use the back key I turn off NFC too


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

fjhpsu said:


> Is there anyway to.properly close Google Wallet? If I open it up it stays running (and eating battery) until I force close through.
> 
> This is even after I lock it and use the back key I turn off NFC too


It should just be cached in memory, it's not actually using your CPU or anything.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## fjhpsu (Feb 22, 2012)

The Keep Awake field continues to increment and the phone does not go into deep sleep


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

Are you sure it is Wallet causing wakelocks?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## fjhpsu (Feb 22, 2012)

That's what a listed in the battery stats. I can open up and check bad ass battery stats now

Definitely. Its listed as com.Google.android.apps.wallet.pin. PIN_EXPIRATION_SERVICE


----------



## utcu (Nov 24, 2011)

Works through my otterbox commuter too. Paid at my local wawa yesterday and the guy that rang me up must either have it or has already seen it used. He was on key as soon as I pulled out my phone. Then he told me that since I used my phone to pay I'm automatically paying for the next transaction too. I was like what?! Then he proceeded to laugh and tell me he was just kidding as he handed me my receipt. lol

I'm not having any issues with it either eating battery. Like thesoldier said, it is a cached process so it can open when it's detected at a terminal but I haven't seen it running when I'm not using it.


----------



## jpnestel (Sep 26, 2011)

"no. We don't do that here. You need to leave." 
Me:"ok, I looked on the website and it said this store specifically does do it. You're not even gonna let me try it?"
"no. You need to leave."
Me:"(snide laugh) ok. Well pay attention cause it's a real thing."

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## fjhpsu (Feb 22, 2012)

Do you leave NFC on or turn off right away? I just turned on NFC again and the phone was able to go back to sleep


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

naturalstamina said:


> "no. We don't do that here. You need to leave."
> Me:"ok, I looked on the website and it said this store specifically does do it. You're not even gonna let me try it?"
> "no. You need to leave."
> Me:"(snide laugh) ok. Well pay attention cause it's a real thing."
> ...


Where was that? I'd probably have raised all kinds of hell just because I know they're wrong. But technically they have the right to not accept anything but cash. To do that because they're afraid of technology is stupid, but hey, some people are ignorant.


----------



## nmyeti (Jun 7, 2011)

I've used it at McDonalds a bunch of times. Usually the people that work there are so brain-dead, glassy-eyed, that they don't even notice. As long a receipt prints, they don't care. The biggest problem is that around me McDonalds is one of the few places where i can use GW. Given how cool it is, and how well it works, i find myself eating at McDonalds more often than i probably should (that would be never). I am turning into the "super size me" movie!


----------



## bicen (Jan 31, 2012)

I had this kid tell me I was using black magic lmao

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

fjhpsu said:


> That's what a listed in the battery stats. I can open up and check bad ass battery stats now
> 
> Definitely. Its listed as com.Google.android.apps.wallet.pin. PIN_EXPIRATION_SERVICE


Hmm that is weird, I don't have that problem at all and I keep NFC enabled all the time. How did you install it on your device? 
Edit: I've heard bad things about restoring Wallet with TiBu. Dies that little market thing still work where you can make it download on your Nexus? That's what I did and its fine. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## fjhpsu (Feb 22, 2012)

thesoldier said:


> Hmm that is weird, I don't have that problem at all and I keep NFC enabled all the time. How did you install it on your device?
> Edit: I've heard bad things about restoring Wallet with TiBu. Dies that little market thing still work where you can make it download on your Nexus? That's what I did and its fine.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I installed through Web and then market. I don't use TiBu. It seems like turning the NFC chip off keeps Google Wallet searching for a pin. When I turned the nFC back on, the wake lock stopped.


----------



## white2kss (Jan 3, 2012)

me: does that thing take payments from phones?.
her: dunno, no one has ever tried
me: mind if i try?
her: be my guest.
beep
her: wow that was cool *shakes her head in amazment*


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

fjhpsu said:


> I installed through Web and then market. I don't use TiBu. It seems like turning the NFC chip off keeps Google Wallet searching for a pin. When I turned the nFC back on, the wake lock stopped.


Pretty weird, could have just been a bug that locked it in the foreground. Hopefully it won't come back.

Thanks Google for the free extra $5 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

Yeah, everytime I used mine from Mcdonald's to the vending machine, I got the reaction of "woah, you're paying with a phone?"


----------



## vanhoud (Jan 7, 2012)

http://db.tt/QBRS0iG9

Link to the latest build

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## fjhpsu (Feb 22, 2012)

Is Wallet working even on rooted ROMs? I have my Google Prepaid card setup, added funds (since I used the first $10), and I haven't tried using it since Google enabled the pre-card again. I could not get th transaction to go through and was just wondering if it was the terminal, the NFC chip in my phone, me or the fact the app says "Unsupported Device" at the top!


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

fjhpsu said:


> Is Wallet working even on rooted ROMs? I have my Google Prepaid card setup, added funds (since I used the first $10), and I haven't tried using it since Google enabled the pre-card again. I could not get th transaction to go through and was just wondering if it was the terminal, the NFC chip in my phone, me or the fact the app says "Unsupported Device" at the top!


Works fine. The unsupported device message just means it's not Google's fault if a rouge app rapes your bank account.

I just used it to buy a milkshake. 
McDs dude "woah I didn't know phones could do that."
Me "yeah it's kinda new."
McDs dude "yeah I was like "what is he doing?" That's pretty cool"


----------

